# KRK VXT4(to 8) or Homemade Monitors?



## semiblocked (Jul 3, 2009)

Should I just save up for the $400-600 or will Homemade monitors sound just as good but a lot cheaper? Thanks a bunch

Home-made as in buying kits. 

I think that I can save around $200 on monitors that sound equally as good as the KRK VXT6's just by building them myself. I might just start looking for individual parts my self..just hoping somebody would help out by giving their opinion.


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

Doing DIY can yield cost savings but its all in how you do it. If you use the same grade cabinet material and drivers it can save you a ton of money. If you want to go all out it may cost about the same but require a lot more time, but the end result will be worth it.


----------



## semiblocked (Jul 3, 2009)

Heh, with patience and research I found that DIY almost ALWAYS results in better quality monitors\speakers\subs than buying them pre-manufactured and sometimes the speakers are half the price or even 1/3. 

Here's update on what I've done since first researching the project 2 days ago:

http://www.htguide.com - This is a very good forum for DIY Speaker building.

http://www.zaphaudio.com/ - This is a very good forum for DIY Speaker Plans.

I choose the ZMV5's. It is going to cost me a total of $180 to get some real nice monitors. They probably even beat the KRK VXT4's. I can't find any freq responses from people using them.


Here are the wood dimensions of the ZMV5:
Makes 1 Monitor:
(2)10X13.125X0.375
(2)3.875X13.125X0.375
(2)4.625X13.125X0.375
(2)8.00X0.375X10.00
(2)6.438X0.375X3.875
(2)6.438X0.375X4.625
(2)7.25X13.125X0.750
(2)6.438X12.375X0.500

Here is the link to the crossover schematic: (Modified for NearField)
http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZMV5-options-reducedBSC.gif


It uses a:

MCM 55-3870 Woofer
Vifa DQ25SC16-04 Tweeter

Now you can go build your own.

Oh yea, and if you still can't make it..

http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZMV5.html

That's the main page for that monitor.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Note that the ZMV5's have limited output if used full range. Also not that the SPL for HT is with the sub crossover set at 100 hz. As is stated on the website, there are some limitations, it all depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## Mario (Jun 2, 2009)

I've built a set of ZMV5s as my practice speakers to see if DIY is right for me. And although I've enjoyed the experience I have to say the speakers are not worth the effort unless you buy premade enclosures or value your time very low. I suggest you take a look at ZD5 which should fit your budged of $600 and offer a much better performance than ZMVs. 

In general, the more money you spend on components the better value you get compared to commercial speakers. Assuming you get the best performers in a given price range of course. But with Zaph's designs you can be sure of that. He's done all that hard work for us.


----------



## cstory (May 27, 2009)

Actually, I think you would have a difficult time beating the KRK's with something home made. Consider that the KRK's include the amplifiers in addition to the drivers. 

I have a pair of M-audio BX8 monitors that sound a lot better than they have a right to considering that they were less than $500. Plug in a squeezebox (or laptop, or Zune or ...) and you have a very good system for the cost of a good receiver.

For reference, I have built a pair of Selah Hiddenites which while the parts are only $250, plus about $100 or so for the cabinets (not to mention time). The Hiddenites (Dayton RS180 woofer, SEAS 22AF/G tweeter) have a good sound on their own, but I think the M-Audio's are a bit more full range, and seem slightly more dynamic. (Never listened to the KRK's) 

If you already have an amplifer that you are going to use, then the decision will be more difficult, but if you still need to buy an amp, or you want something to connect directly to a computer, then I would say go with the KRK's if you like the way they sound.

Just my 2 cents worth.

Chuck


----------



## Mario (Jun 2, 2009)

cstory said:


> Actually, I think you would have a difficult time beating the KRK's with something home made. Consider that the KRK's include the amplifiers in addition to the drivers.


Umm, that's actually a self contradicting statement. The addition of a build-in amplifier means that only a percentage of the manufacturing costs were spent on the drivers and the enclosure. And considering you can find these speakers for less than $400 (http://www.sjmediasystem.com/krk-vxt6.html) I'd say the actual value of those components are pretty low. Now there's no good way to settle the argument without conducting actual measurements (frequency response, distortions, waterfall) but I would put my ZMVs against the brand name, professionally designed, mass produced KRK VXT-6 without any hesitation. 

On the other hand, there's the matter of practicality. We are talking about a few hundred bucks. And considering the need for a separate amplifier, there are not going to be any savings. This is a highly subjective matter, but after building the ZMV I decided that it's not worth the time and effort if I'm not going to save at least a grand. And that's considering that I actually enjoy the process of building speakers. Ultimately, of course, it's up to the original poster to decide what course of action he/she should take. But saying that a pair of el cheapo commercial monitors will beat almost any DIY design is a highly misleading (and provocative, considering the name of the forum) statement.


----------



## semiblocked (Jul 3, 2009)

Well said Mario.

That's some good positive information. Also, with a decent amplifier. The ENTIRE cost of building the ZMV5's is $460. That is with a $129.99 router, $25.99 Circle jig, LCR Meter $25.00. 

So beat that KRK VXT.


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

ooh, I need an LCR meter, where can you get it for $25. The last one I looked up was $100.


----------



## cstory (May 27, 2009)

Audioholics has a review of KRK Rokit powered 6"s (don't know if those are different from the XVT6's). 

I can't post a link, but check it out. It includes some basic freqency response measurements of the speakers, and they take them apart. 

Next time you are near a Sam Ash or Guitar Center, stop in a take a listen to some of the powered monitors that they have. Even if you never plan on buying them, it's always good to hear other systems and speakers.


----------

